# Colnago logo



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Anybody knows what kind of font does Colnago use on its logo?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

My word has about 100 fonts. It's none of them.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

carioca said:


> Anybody knows what kind of font does Colnago use on its logo?


I think I have a knockoff true type that someone designed at home, but it isn't a standard font. They also airbrush it on so they don't make stickers.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Doing some research I found out it's Bookman Old Style with Bold and stretched out. Look at the one I made below. I think I need to stretch a bit more.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

carioca said:


> Doing some research I found out it's Bookman Old Style with Bold and stretched out. Look at the one I made below. I think I need to stretch a bit more.



Look at the "C" in the attached picture.
<img src=https://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/c50-hp/images/c50_wh06.jpg>


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*C should have serif top and bottom*

and the G should have vertical (not angled descender) on the serif
close but no cigar


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

looking at the name on th frame I see the difference. The one I rsaw as a referenc when I found the bookman ol style was from a colnago autorized dealer website. I guess they had used bookman old style too, as it is pretty darn close, but not the right one. Thanks for the sharp shooters out there.


----------



## dannybgoode (Feb 3, 2005)

*A complete aside*

Off the subject I know but that's a fantastic looking C50...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*Colnago typefont*



carioca said:


> Anybody knows what kind of font does Colnago use on its logo?


This thread originated last year but then kinda died on the vine... anyone have further info on a typefont that is close or fairly close for the Colnago frame lettering... somewhat closer than the Bookman typefont already mentioned.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking at Colnago's website and their various ads, I suspect that the exact font is a constant issue. While the frame shown has double serifs, older colnago decals are single serif as are most ads. I guess it begs the question, how close is close and which is right?


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

wasfast said:


> Looking at Colnago's website and their various ads, I suspect that the exact font is a constant issue. While the frame shown has double serifs, older colnago decals are single serif as are most ads. I guess it begs the question, how close is close and which is right?



they use double serifs, single serifs, vertical and horizontal upper serif on their website...

i've found 3 different fonts just on the opening page and then clicking to see the upcoming models. the only thing that remains constant is the double, vertical serif on newer frames


----------

